# Help! - Snowblower installation Cub Cadet 1050



## Aythya (Nov 10, 2013)

My owners manual has nothing on installing my snowblower. Anybody have instructions or a video on how to install a Cub Cadet snowblower on a 1050?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you mean Assemble?


----------



## Aythya (Nov 10, 2013)

It is together. I can't figure out how to attach it to my tractor.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

How about a model number for us to get started.

The one on the blower...not the tractor


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Aythya! I had a real quick poke around on the interweb and sure couldn't find much info. I was surprised by the lack of help on the CC website. Pretty much nuthin' there.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't it come with instructions? Do you have a local dealer who can assist you? Wish I could be more help but... Sorry. Is a 1050 an MTD or a true Cub? 
OK... Here's where you go for help. Go to mytractorforum.com and click on "forums". Scroll down to lawn and garden tractors and go to the cub cadet forum. Those guys over there will be able to help ya out.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Didn't it come with instructions? Do you have a local dealer who can assist you? Wish I could be more help but... Sorry. Is a 1050 an MTD or a true Cub?
> OK... Here's where you go for help. Go to mytractorforum.com and click on "forums". Scroll down to lawn and garden tractors and go to the cub cadet forum. Those guys over there will be able to help ya out.


What he said. That is our parent site that deals with tractors. This site is mainly for walk behind blowers and that is what most of us are knowledgeable about. Sorry we couldn't be of more help for you.


----------

